# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY lighting

## tranquillizer

Anybody noe how to diy lights ? Where to get the electronic ballast and stuff etc. ?

----------


## Sleepy_lancs

To DIY your lights. Try NA.

----------


## ah tong

eballast and tube get from a forumer here orgast. Look for his thread.

Bought mine from him, DIY too. But casing gotta search for it.

----------


## bluezing

u can pm bro badman too.his workmanship have been given the thumbs up by quite many here and arofanatics.com.
me one of his satisfied customer.casing all included

----------


## tranquillizer

Bros what i mean is diy it by myself ...

----------


## bluezing

ohhh...icic....hehe.gd luck

----------


## theodore

Sleepy_lancs has already suggested to you the most convenient shopping venue IMO. Chan do sell light tubes, e-ballast and clips separately. Variety is limited but at least they work - he uses those stuff in his customized PL lights.

Alternatively, you can check out some of those hardware shops in your own neighbourhood, Sim Lim Tower, and (if you don't mind the hassle) industrial parks.

As for method, check this out : Petfrd article - How to DIY a Lighting set

----------


## tranquillizer

yea bros this is wad i need but anyway thanks to all ! still thinking to diy myself or get it frm nature which is safer ? i dunnoe anyway bros anybody noe the price of 4x36w pl lights for 3ft ?

----------

